
Show HN: 2D Isometric Editor - Grille
https://github.com/Grille98/2D-isometricEditor
======
mcphage
That looks nice but without any instructions on how to install it or generate
that sample—or even what format of data it wants for the elevation data—I'm
not really sure what kind of useful comment I can make on the project itself.

~~~
Grille
I have revised the readme, now everything important should be in it.

~~~
revx
How did you do water in the demo gif? It's not listed as one of the available
textures...

~~~
eximius
Textures are the index of this array:
[https://github.com/Grille98/2D-isometricEditor/blob/f7fe5398...](https://github.com/Grille98/2D-isometricEditor/blob/f7fe5398fb9663a6e2566ab1000309a865319510/src/2D-isoedit/FormEditor_Logik.cs#L25)

[grass, dirt, sand, stone, dark grass, water, grass, wall 1, wall 2, wall 3,
wall 4, window 1]

------
bencollier49
I wonder whether the Dwarf Fortress user community would find that useful.
Certainly the code could be repurposed..

~~~
lytedev
At a first glance, it looks like it only handles heightmaps, while dwarf
fortress is more voxel-esque. Interiors might not (currently) be handled by
this program.

~~~
danielvf
DFvakso has the outside world / big picture. A height map would handle this
just fine.

------
rlopezcc
That's really nice. And reminds me about this thing[0] I made when Firefox 3D
view was available.

[0] [https://github.com/rlopezcc/hexadom](https://github.com/rlopezcc/hexadom)
Edit: Formatting.

------
mrguyorama
Wow, this is closely related to what I was thinking of doing.

Tracks in the racing simulator Assetto Corsa are simple 3D model files that
have had a few hand modified additions using the editor distributed by the
developers.

I wanted to take Elevation data and turn it into a big file of polygons, and
then lay a road on top of that using freely available shapefiles that describe
roadways, giving the user a smoother surface to drive on. I could either
texture polygons using some land use data from the same shapefiles, or using
satellite imagery.

------
adyus
Nice! Here's an interesting idea:

You could use a grayscale height map and apply textures based on relative or
absolute height. Tallest point on the map? Must be a mountain. Cluster of
points lower than the mean or median? Could be a lake or river.

Essentially, it would emulate real world feature distributions.

~~~
Grille
In a very early version even something like that was built in, I could
actually bring in as an option again

------
clebio
The foreshortening seems off. The taller mountain is much taller when at the
back, but roughly the same height as the other when at the front.

Just a small concern; looks pretty cool!

~~~
bluedino
It's an isometric projection, not perspective

------
supernintendo
Neat. Would be useful as a Unity plugin which might not be to hard to achieve
as it’s already written in C#.

------
jason_slack
cocos2d-x mobile game engine (www.cocos2d-x.org) might benefit from developers
being able to export to it.

------
googletazer
Looks really cool, how can I run it?

------
oceanghost
What frameworks are you using? Having some trouble fitting VueSJ and ThreeJS
together. COuld be curious to know your approach

~~~
Grille
this project is pure C# it only uses .net 4.0

or what do you mean? Vue JS and Three JS are javascript frameworks.

~~~
kroltan
Webdev kneejerk reaction I guess, haha.

Everything is web nowadays! Kudos for making a standalone application.

~~~
oceanghost
Drunk Haskell guy actually. :)

------
Itheyln
Any way to run on OSX?

~~~
Grille
maybe with mono, I have not tried that yet.

